# Detailers, what's your age?



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just thinking how old some of you people are and if there are many oldies(although newbie) like myself. I am 54 years old and feel every bit of it haha.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

I am a newbie and collect my state pension next month.
Always liked working on cars, with all the changes to sensors etc cannot really get under the bonnet. Detailing fills this gap and still gives me the chance to give the neighbours something to talk about when I am out at the car again!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

38 here


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 53 have always worked on my own cars, then progressed over the years into detailing them and take great pride in keeping my cars looking like new.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

This is great, thought i was on my own age wise. :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m 48 but feel much older


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

36 here... 3 passions in life: detailing, weight lifting and statistics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm 25 feel like a kid in here :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

35 this year (end of this month)


----------



## Dannybutcha (Mar 10, 2017)

30 but after cleaning the car, patio and garden yesterday feeling more like 60 haha.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

35 middle of this month... 
Really starting to feel old now, I've worked way too hard too soon... :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm 54, but try telling that to the kids of today and they just won't believe you.... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,Feel my age at 59,but still loving looking after my cars.Was a valeter way back when I was 17 and have carried on since then,btw car cleaning has come a very long way.Cheers


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

44 here


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Just gone 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am just over half a century


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Making a bid for the oldest, 69 ! Still enjoy it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be 49 next weekend  and I get the odd twinge here and there, your never too old or young to take up detailing if anything it helps keep me reasonably fit, IMO it's important to keep those joints moving, who needs the gym when you are constantly moving around and carrying 20 litre buckets full of water and shampoo.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fretfret said:


> Making a bid for the oldest, 69 ! Still enjoy it.


69 and detailing, washing your car. :doublesho most people your age are on the Golf course or on a cruise, good on you. :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

46 here


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Soon 36


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

36 here. Feel like a grumpy old man when around teenagers 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

30---- look and feel double that :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm 27, been detailing since I was 23! 

Sutty


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

New to detailing and I am 41 now


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well according to the wife I'm "still acting like I'm in my 20's":lol: I'm actually 46


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Almost 38. Feel older 

Started telling the children stories about the pre-internet, pre-mobile phone days and how there were only 4 tv channels when I was a lad...


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm 28, although feel about 50 sometimes thanks to the 4 children!


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

43 here, been cleaning cars since I was a lad with my Dad, but only just purchased a DA machine. Always done it by hand before now, but I'm getting too old and running out of elbow grease.


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

68 in May


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

21 :thumb:


----------



## cyclopse (Mar 14, 2017)

48 with a young outlook!


----------



## malph (Jan 3, 2012)

Coming up 65 and blissfully retired. Got to give the car a good seeing to over the next couple of days to protect in the airport car park while I'm in......Vegas


----------



## vtrjames (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm 28. I've always had a passion for looking after my car and bike, it puts a smile on my face when the car is looking like new.


----------



## Enzotim (Jan 11, 2017)

18! Just got into detailing following the purchase of my first car!


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

was 49 earlier in week but feel 20 years younger as running and cycling 4 or 5 times a week keeps me healthy. Washing the car gives me a rest day.:thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

53 years young:driver:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

21:car:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

28 only got into detailing about this time last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, I'm 67. always so I'm told kept a nice clean Car.
Now though I'm getting a bit OCD, as I've got my first Black CAR. 
I'm determined to get it as Good as I can. So much so just ordered a DA.
,


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

malph said:


> Coming up 65 and blissfully retired. Got to give the car a good seeing to over the next couple of days to protect in the airport car park while I'm in......Vegas


Vegas, Baby, Vegas !!!! LOL

Appols if you already know about this, but if its your first visit to Vegas, you must check out the Vegas Auto Collection in the LINQ hotel.. its a truly epic car collection with some real collectable exotica.

http://autocollections.com/index.cfm?tab=main&action=main


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Reason i posted this thread is that the wife (and daughter for that matter) are convinced i am going through a midlife crisis. :detailer: :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Vegas, Baby, Vegas !!!! LOL
> 
> Appols if you already know about this, but if its your first visit to Vegas, you must check out the Vegas Auto Collection in the LINQ hotel.. its a truly epic car collection with some real collectable exotica.
> 
> http://autocollections.com/index.cfm?tab=main&action=main


I've been there twice and didn't know that was there :wall:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

68 and can't understand why I'm buying more waxes when the ones I have got will out live me!!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

29 at the moment, been doing it nearly 10 years now.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

26 - Detail when I can but love collecting AF Originals.  Twins and being married restrict my time


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looking through the last 5 pages I feel a bit of a baby at 42!!! Must admit the age demographic surprised me a little. I certainly know when I've done an eight hour shift on a car. Makes you think if the manufacturers take into account this when branding the products etc! :thumb:


----------



## Mike330 (Jan 6, 2016)

Im 25 now and started trying to look after my cars properly when i was 22!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> I've been there twice and didn't know that was there :wall:


Its well hidden on the 5th floor of the garage at the Linq Resort & Casino, formerly The Quad, formerly The Imperial Palace.

It's basically a couple of levels of a multi-story car park, that have been walled out and carpeted to create a vast car showroom. Most of the cars are for sale and they seem to have some semi-permanent exhibits.

This could only happen in Vegas and you just walk around with your jaw on the floor for a good hour, so its worth the $10 or so entry !!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm 35 but still don't look a day over 15. :lol::lol:


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

306dean said:


> I'm 28, although feel about 50 sometimes thanks to the 4 children!


This sounds incredibly familiar, I'm 28 with four kids, wife and a dog. The wife would say I act nearer 80 though!


----------



## malph (Jan 3, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Vegas, Baby, Vegas !!!! LOL
> 
> Appols if you already know about this, but if its your first visit to Vegas, you must check out the Vegas Auto Collection in the LINQ hotel.. its a truly epic car collection with some real collectable exotica.
> 
> http://autocollections.com/index.cfm?tab=main&action=main


Been at least once a year since 2003 and yes, that car collection is brilliant. Managed to get to a Barrett Jackson car auction in the Mandalay Bay last October, huge event, $32.5m worth of cars sold in 3 days. Some of the cars going across the block there were just awesome. The standard of some of the 50/60/70 year old cars had to be seen to be believed. Even got to see Richard Rawlings and Dennis Collins off Fast 'n Loud.....if anyone watches it!
Apologies to the thread OP for the high Jack!


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've just turned 50 myself but always enjoyed keeping a clean/tidy car.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

29, trying to savour the last months of being in my 20s.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

40 in july


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm 30 next month but the life of a chef has made me feel 45, but they are all just numbers, hopefully I'll still be willing and able by the time I'm some of you gentleman's numbers, hats off sirs


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

62 later this month. 

Only started this a few years ago after being made redundant. Detailing filled a huge gap in my life then, kept me fit and learning about the techniques and products kept the old grey cells going. Now it's great fun, good exercise and the car has never looked so good.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

35 here


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Leesey said:


> This sounds incredibly familiar, I'm 28 with four kids, wife and a dog. The wife would say I act nearer 80 though!


I think we must have duplicate lives!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

306dean said:


> I think we must have duplicate lives!


Can I join that club? 
I'm 28 although only 3 kids. Lol


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

I'm 19 ! I do wonder if my cleaning obsession will remain in 1 or 2 decades time.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im 31 but high school kids think Im one of their own infact some of them look older than me


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Can I join that club?
> I'm 28 although only 3 kids. Lol


Is there an age limit on this club or do you have to be 28:lol: 34, 4 kids 2 dogs


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm 57, I hope i never lose the passion for detailing .


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Oldest so far at 73.

Just discovered ONR so I'm no longer waiting fo suitable weather to clean my car and I can leave it one day and go back and finish it the next without needing to drag the PW, two buckets,hose and extension lead out again.

Allan


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

You summed it up preety well allan


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it looks like I am the oldest at 78 but it's a struggle now I must admit but still enjoy keeping it looking its best.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

42, act half my age &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 42, act half my age 😁


43 - act a quarter of mine lol.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I am at 39 now,when I started to detailing ten year ago was 29..:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tonyy said:


> I am at 39 now,when I started to detailing ten year ago was 29..:lol:


Simple maths :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

49 but my wife insists that my mental age fluctuates between 2 and 17, seems a tad harsh to me. :lol:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

68 Always detailed my cars i do daughters too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 34. Been detailing since 2007! 

Time flies


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm 40 - been detailing my cars seriously for over 20 years.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

41, been serious about car cleaning since my early 20's, but another level since I joined this site ;-)


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

25, have been interested in detailing since I bought my first 'fast' car at 18


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm 41. Only been detailing for a year after I purchased my Civic Type R during a mid life crisis when I turned 40!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

53 here but have a mental age of 21 ! Always had an interest in cleaning cars but now really enjoy "detailing" and the results after learning on here for the last few years !


----------



## J90ELB (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm 27, been detailing for about 6 years &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

37, with a wife, 2 step daughters (who call me dad) aged 30, 32, and 4 grandchildren aged 12, 10, 4, 2, who only know me as "granddad can fix it"


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

23 myself

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

43. Thought I was to old to be on here.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

49 but feel like 69 once I've spent a few hours on the car!!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

47 & have no bloody idea how it happened


----------



## Doneanddusted (Apr 1, 2017)

27 but feel 57. Balding, wrinkling, and new to parenthood.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

53, oldest woman here so far. 
Wisdom comes with age... i started detailing last year and with the recent purchase of a DA polisher there's no going back, i am afraid.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

34 but my Dad was always into detailing from before I was born so I have been brought up detailing.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

19 =)


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

29 with one on imminent! Probably loose all mt detailing time now!


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

24. feel like a 60 year old (no offence to any 60 year olds) especially when ive been buffing all day. elbows really suffer


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

23 but I'm always told I'm a grumpy old man at heart!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

So far I've come to the conclusion that detailing makes you feel old :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

dave-g said:


> So far I've come to the conclusion that detailing makes you feel old :lol:


And poorer :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

41 here and still going..


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

44 in May but feeling 84 at the moment working 10hrs a day 6 days a week with a trapped nerve and CTS in my right arm


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

51. The lower parts of the car are a struggle!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampy1977 (Apr 12, 2017)

I am almost 40 and feel like 40 I guess

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarter1991 (Apr 9, 2017)

25 here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

61 :lol: been into looking after my cars and motorbikes since I was 17 when all you could get was Turtle Wax and 'Detailing' didn't exist. Current steeds, Gen 2 ZZR1400, 2005 EP3 and 2016 Golf R, and they all get detailed.

Just finished a 5 day stint on the Golf, and it started to tell on the back a bit, even though a wheelie stool was used on the lower sections....

Am I too old to continue? Nope, not a chance in hell :buffer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

48 and my surgeon says I should live for another 50 years:doublesho

So I should look like Hufty the time I hit 90 :lol::wave:


----------



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

44.

Have learnt so much from the good people here. Outside all day today giving the Mini Cooper it's spring clean.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

36, 37 this year. Act like I'm 12 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Same age as my tongue but a little bit older than my teeth


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

muzzer said:


> Same age as my tongue but a little bit older than my teeth


57, just say it man 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan97 (May 5, 2016)

20 Here


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

34 Had interest in detailing since I was 18 and bought my 1st products from halfords.Mer polish and srp with stockinette for buffing.How things have changed with constantly buying more and more crap I don't need


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo said:


> 48 and my surgeon says I should live for another 50 years:doublesho
> 
> So I should look like Hufty the time I hit 90 :lol::wave:


 Oh god :lol:


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

29 with 30 on the horizon &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

40 here 😱


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

49 in just under a month....where did the time go??


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

Just turned 25 been into this for less than a year don't see it ending any time soon. Just need to get a car worth the time, most of my attention ends up on the wife's car (Honda Jazz)


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

35 here and just gone into my 3rd year full time valeting business 😀

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> Well it looks like I am the oldest at 78 but it's a struggle now I must admit but still enjoy keeping it looking its best.


Hey Tony, just realised you're only 5mins drive from me. I only live in Abbey Wood and don't mind helping out fellow members if need be.

On the topic of this thread, Im 27 but have been into detailing since 20.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

69 next month, cars and bikes still immaculate. I still enjoy the cleaning side of things but do less machine work these days


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

43 and felling it lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> 43 and felling it lol.
> 
> Gonz.


ever though about breast reduction bud? :lol: ...ill get my coat


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

32 with bad knees lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

60 with a buggered up hip at the moment which is slowing me down. Hope to get it fixed later this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

47 And have run my own Award winning detailing business now for over 20 years.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought I was the oldest at 77 but I see TonyH38 pips me by a year. It's great to know so many in their 50's/60's still so enthusiastic.
My family think I'm bonkers as I can't bear my car to look anything other than gleaming.
Keep up the good work guys, the bug will stay with you, it just gets a little harder and slower as you age but then that applies to everything I do these days.
Still really enjoy looking after my car.


----------



## sirsnooze (Jul 19, 2009)

50 and still Valeting and Detaling for last 30yrs and still feel like a teenager 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jehanzeb (Apr 9, 2015)

33 here but cannot wait to get to retirement age 

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Physically 60ish
Mentally anything from 16-90 depending on my day.
Actual age 42.


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

44 and got the bug again 👍 5yr cycle 

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Taj28 (Apr 20, 2017)

38 here - as others have mentioned external factors such as wife, our 5 year old son & 6 month old daughter means i can feel much older but also mentally perhaps in my teens sometimes lol!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

24 years young here.... i feel like a baby after reading a few of the replies but nice to see a mix of ages from different backgrounds all share the same interest :thumb:


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

24 but already act like a grump old man


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm 37, just bought myself a new motor so getting back into detailing after a couple years away fromit


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

112 :buffer:


----------



## siffonen (Mar 17, 2014)

28, just few years into detailing


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

40 and a newbie to detailing


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

54 :driver:


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

im 36 and my O.c.d. girlfriend thinks i have issues :lol: :car:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

37....


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

50, nice to see that there is such a variety of ages on here, keep detailing.


----------



## mvs (Oct 9, 2009)

*only 43 here still young in the mind lol *


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

40 here... not sure how that happened, sure I was only 20 a couple weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sicskate said:


> 29 at the moment, been doing it nearly 10 years now.


10 years at being 29, or detailing for 10 years 

Oh, and I'm 45, and god it feels like it sometimes


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha!! 

I've been machine polishing 10 years, detailing about 5 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

34 here, been detailing correctly for about 10-11 years.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

36 and been detailing around 7 years


----------



## Jake99 (Sep 5, 2016)

17, detailing properly since last September when i started my own weekend and college holiday business. doing my first mobile job next Saturday as I've recently passed my test.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

50 Years young, been keeping my own cars spotless ever since i could drive really.
Done various jobs, but have always enjoyed cleaning cars to a very good standard. Find it very therapeutic. 

Recently started doing peoples cars on the side, from my house, proper prep, machine polishing etc. along side my gardening business. 
Now thinking seriously of doing it a bit more as a job. From home & mobile.

Always had great feed back on my work.

Regards.

Dave.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Choppy said:


> 35 here and just gone into my 3rd year full time valeting business 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Well done fella.

Seriously thinking of doing it myself now as a business and hobby.

Do you have any tips you could share with us if you don`t mind.

See my post above.

Regards.

Dave.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm 28. Been cleaning cars since I was a kid (I've always enjoyed it) but started taking things more serious over the last 3 years since joining here


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

33 here and have always looked after my cars but only got into detailing around 4 years ago. What a difference it makes too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

29, been into detailing (and cleaning cars in general tbh!) for about 5 years, still learning!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnr32 said:


> Hey Tony, just realised you're only 5mins drive from me. I only live in Abbey Wood and don't mind helping out fellow members if need be.
> 
> On the topic of this thread, Im 27 but have been into detailing since 20.


Thank you kind sir i will bear that in mind.:thumb:


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

46 and feel it after a 9 hour detailing job. It's nothing ibuprofen doesn't cure though.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

34 and just getting started. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheffSean (May 1, 2010)

51 and been into this lark for about 12 years iirc.

Sean.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Umm, aaah, umm, err...Yeah... Well... my names Croques, I'm 70 years old, (hence the name), and I'm a recovering...err yeah, a recovering O.., O.., OCDer.

Phew! Cor! I've said it! I feel so much much better now. 

My last car wash was 5 days ago and I've been clear ever since. I'm desperately trying not to relapse and hope the group can help me. Its hard, as I'm sure you know. Not the least is the Kranzle staring at me. I parked it under the stairs as I didn't want the spiders getting at it in the garage, but that means every time I pass it I get this urge to use the foam cannon again. Its five days now... five bloody long effing days. And being retired doesn't help... endless days of nothing to look forward to... oh, sod it. Kranzle where you?


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Croques said:


> Umm, aaah, umm, err...Yeah... Well... my names Croques, I'm 70 years old, (hence the name), and I'm a recovering...err yeah, a recovering O.., O.., OCDer.
> 
> Phew! Cor! I've said it! I feel so much much better now.
> 
> My last car wash was 5 days ago and I've been clear ever since. I'm desperately trying not to relapse and hope the group can help me. Its hard, as I'm sure you know. Not the least is the Kranzle staring at me. I parked it under the stairs as I didn't want the spiders getting at it in the garage, but that means every time I pass it I get this urge to use the foam cannon again. Its five days now... five bloody long effing days. And being retired doesn't help... endless days of nothing to look forward to... oh, sod it. Kranzle where you?


Welcome to the group Croques. We are here to help. Stay strong and ask someone to be your sponsor to hlep your through the tough times. A free information pack is available with helpful tips on things like avoiding looking at beading on cars after its rained. And staring at swirl marks in the sun. As they say though. The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ep3guy (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm 62 and started detailing when I bought my cosmic grey civic type r 9 years ago, you could say i'm an old fart with a passion :lol:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Pro Detailer best part of 25 years and i am the grand old age of 47.


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

52 here, passion started on my fathers Mercedes in 1978, and everything has moved from there.
More difficult now with a few aches and pains from cricket injuries as a teen and from having a disc smashed in an assault a few years back but still have the desire for perfection.

The best bit is when you get a "wow" from the car owners ;-)


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

41 here


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

29, but not for long.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

if I remember correctly I'm 53.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

53 next month. Detailing is starting to feel harder lol.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Just a pup at 23 and a half


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

46 now..... Blimey where did those 20 years go!!


----------



## molsal (Oct 16, 2016)

59 and enjoying my detailing more than ever.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

It certainly seems a more mature mans hobby looking at the ages in here, maybe we appreciate attention to detail more than the yoofs. 

I'm 46


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

NeoEvo8 said:


> Welcome to the group Croques. We are here to help. Stay strong and ask someone to be your sponsor to hlep your through the tough times. A free information pack is available with helpful tips on things like avoiding looking at beading on cars after its rained. And staring at swirl marks in the sun. As they say though. The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk





NeoEvo8 said:


> Welcome to the group Croques. We are here to help. Stay strong and ask someone to be your sponsor to hlep your through the tough times. A free information pack is available with helpful tips on things like avoiding looking at beading on cars after its rained. And staring at swirl marks in the sun. As they say though. The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha that made me smile today

I'm in denial I do not have a problem I repeat I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

36 and only just got into it! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

